# What does the little blue tag in the forum titles mean? (1 Viewer)



## 32rosie (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, so what do they mean?


----------



## Gumby (Jul 23, 2010)

If you mean that little blue circle just before the title, it's just a shortcut to the first unread post in that thread. Run your curser across it and it will tell you.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 23, 2010)

I think they put them up on posts of special historical and cultural significance.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha thanks for asking, as it never even caught my attention till you did. I learn something new everyday :thumbl: Will save me a lot of scrolling.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 23, 2010)

What little blue tag? Where?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 23, 2010)

RIght over there.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL "Right over there." How large is the little blue tag?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 24, 2010)

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## ash somers (Jul 24, 2010)

is this the blue tags you mean?

View attachment 1068

click on thumbnail to enlarge, hopefully


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Edit - Never mind.


To answer the OP: 
I thought we were talking about the blue circles, which take me to the newest post since I was last there.
Is that a new function since we changed to vBulletin? I hope so, otherwise I was going about things the long way for a long time.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 24, 2010)

Gumby said:


> If you mean that little blue circle just before the title, it's just a shortcut to the first unread post in that thread. Run your curser across it and it will tell you.


 


ash somers said:


> is this the blue tags you mean?
> 
> View attachment 1068
> 
> click on thumbnail to enlarge, hopefully


 
Well with Gumby rabbiting on about circles before titles and you rabbiting on about squares after titles, I still don't know what the f*ck anyone is talkiing about.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 24, 2010)

bleep


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Hahaha. Love you too, Ernie.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 24, 2010)

*

 What does the little blue tag in the forum titles mean? *

*I thought she meant the little blue circle in front of the title above?*



> Well with Gumby rabbiting on about circles before titles and you rabbiting on about squares after titles, I still don't know what the f*ck anyone is talkiing about.


 
 :albino::albino::albino:  You got sump'in ag'in wabbits?


----------



## ash somers (Jul 24, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Well with Gumby rabbiting on about circles before titles and you rabbiting on about squares after titles, I still don't know what the f*ck anyone is *talkiing *about.


 

ha, you're not supposed to know, old ox,,,,, you're the official curmudgeon we all get to laugh at and don't you forgets it!

edit: and it's not often i see you do a typo *giggle*


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 25, 2010)

Says the lady with five commas. Haha. I do enjoy your written quirks, ash. Like "co's". That's a good one.

PS - Since when are you in Phillip Island??


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 25, 2010)

ash somers said:


> edit: and it's not often i see you do a typo *giggle*


 
I was being distracted at the time.  Blame LaF.


----------



## ash somers (Jul 25, 2010)

*off topic warning: *



Like a Fox said:


> Says the lady with five commas. Haha. I do enjoy your written quirks, ash. Like "co's". That's a good one.
> 
> PS - Since when are you in Phillip Island??



since about 1987 full time, that's about *counts on fingers* 23 years
and most weekends and school holidays as a child co's my parents 
had a holiday house in San Remo (mainland side of the bridge)

i'm originally born in Melbourne and i commute quite often
to see friends and family and a touch of culture
when i feel i need to get off the rock 

yeah lol i copied caelum with the commas

*check out post number 8*

next i'm a guna copy baron's 'suck seed'
i'll try it out on my illustrious boss at work
with something really official when he proofs
it should p*ss him off, ha, co's i owe him one!

speaking of which, i might even be even with
the old backwards oxy-gon with my last poke
then again, one more dig probably won't hurt


----------

